# Little Frozen Fruit Salads



## mish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Little Frozen Fruit Salads*

1 8-oz package softened cream cheese 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1-1/2 cups sour cream
1 pint blueberries 
2 cups chopped peaches 
1 cup seedless grapes 
1/4 cup chopped maraschino cherries or strawberries 
pineapple rings 
lettuce 
sour cream 
maraschino cherries 

Beat cream cheese, sugar, lemon juice, salt, and sour cream. Stir in blueberries, peaches, grapes, and chopped cherries. 

Place paper liners in 16 muffin tins, fill with mixture, and freeze. Remove salad from freezer about 15 minutes before serving. Peel liners and allow salad to soften slightly.

Place each salad on a pineapple ring resting on a bed of lettuce. Garnish with a dollop of sour cream and top with a maraschino cherry or strawberry.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2005)

Mish, did you get a new cookbook?
Just keep 'em coming!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2005)

This must be very pretty.
Thanks!

and I second Texasgirls request "keep 'em coming!!"


----------



## mish (Nov 1, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Mish, did you get a new cookbook?
> Just keep 'em coming!!


 
Actually, these are the oldies - but goodies, that I'd forgotten about. The little frozen salads are a nice appy for a Thanksgiving or any time dinner.  Ambrosia is another favorite.  Wonder if I can freeze it in little cups?


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2005)

As T-Day approaches, can't decide on my little frozen fruit salads or Ambrosia - which I love, love, love.  

Anyone have a fav Ambrosia recipe? Talk me into it.


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

In our family we only use navel oranges and coconut with a smidgen of sugar in our ambrosia.  My son does what I thought was so crazy. He mixes the ambrosia with cranberry relish and comes up with his own recipe (at the table). I teased him about it once and several other people tried it and liked it. I still enjoy mine separate.


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2005)

Licia, you gave me an idea for the ambrosia... maybe adding cranberries to the mix. Yum YUM. - or wondering if I can make little frozen Ambrosias?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2005)

i think my family's ambrosia is whipped cream, lite fruit cocktail sans syrup, citrus supremes (navel, blood, ruby red, tangerine), berries (black and straw), and teeny marshmallows.
not sure if this is everything, but it's close.
most of the variations have to do with what's fresh.


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think my family's ambrosia is whipped cream, lite fruit cocktail sans syrup, citrus supremes (navel, blood, ruby red, tangerine), berries (black and straw), and teeny marshmallows.
> not sure if this is everything, but it's close.
> most of the variations have to do with what's fresh.


 
Hmmm, now I'm thinking 'bout adding some tangelos... Thanks, BT.


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2005)

Bucky, isn't that a fruit salad?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 18, 2005)

i guess the whipped cream and marshmallows make it ambrosia, licia.
i've never made it, but have consumed enough over the years to fill a 50 gallon drum.


----------



## Constance (Nov 18, 2005)

Your little frozen fruit salads sound lovely, Mish. My grandmother would have loved something like this for her luncheons, but people didn't have much freezer space back then...just a little compartment for ice cubes.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2005)

Mish,
the kids asked for a fruit salad for thanksgiving and I've been running it over and over in my head but got nada..This will be just perfect..How'd ya know I needed help?  Thanks Mish and like the others said, keep em coming 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2005)

mish... go with the ambrosia !


----------

